# Open Beam Ceilings



## pdx1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am not sure on the venting for your exact situation but I belive it is important for it to be balanced so as to keep the pressure equalized in case of a hurricane. So, for example if a vent is placed on one side to allow air in, it is best to have one located on the opposite side to let air out.


----------



## pdx1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a separate question. We are doing a remodel and have exposed beams like those in your picture at our house in the Caribbean. In a couple locations the hanging lights and ceiling fan are right over a beam and I am unsure the best way to route the wires and mount the base for lights and fan. 

I noticed in you photo that the fans appear to be mounted to the bottom of the exposed beam. Would you happen to have any information that explains how the wires were run and how the mounting was made to the beam?


----------

